# Laterite/gravel EI and Fert tabs



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I am wondering since I have a 50/50 mix of natural gravel and laterite that is about 3 years old and I am using the EI method of fertilizting... should I be using fert tabs for the rooted and rhizome plants? Does the laterite age out? I know that laterite only supplies iron anyway. Would the fert tabs hurt? I am doing CO2 injection. 

Also, my "red" plants aren't maintaining their red in my tank. What fert supplies the nutrients the red plants need. Is it a matter of higher light? (I have noticed when the get to the top of the water they have a blush of red.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

It won't hurt to use root tabs at all, especially for swords & crypts. After 3 years the Laterite has lost must of it umph anyways.

More light, nitrates & some iron will help make red plants redder.


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

laterites average life span is 2-3yrs give or take depending on how high growth rates are for rooted plants. also if the laterite has been the plants sole means of minerals it tends to lose its effects much faster. laterite depending on source can supply other minerals in small amounts as well but iron and aluminum are the major players in laterites composition.

flourish tabs are great and dont have to be pushed into the substrate to far but with API root tabs push them to the glass bottom if possible they can cause green water some times if you dont.

bump to trenacs advice lots of light iron nitrates and carbon, co2 or excel or both.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Trenac thanks so much. I'd been trying to find out about the life of Laterite for a while.



Bencozzy said:


> flourish tabs are great and dont have to be pushed into the substrate to far but with API root tabs push them to the glass bottom if possible they can cause green water some times if you dont.


Thanks for the advice about the API root tabs. I just added a few. I put them 1/2 way down. Will try to get them down farther. I have decided to bumb up my ferts to 1.5 times the EI dosing SLOWLY. I will see how that affects the plants. I have already got my CO2 at a lime green drop checker color. I added Florish FE along with my traces so that should also help.


----------

